# Romio Basic OTA - Searching for a signal on this Channel. (V52)



## bwperez (Jan 4, 2005)

I posted this in another thread but thought it might be better to post it in it's own thread.

I got my Tivo Romio today, threw in a 2GB harddrive and connected up the OTA. Everything was great until later this evening when I tried channel surfing when guess what. I hit a V52 error message.

Searching for a signal on this channel. (v52)

I have figured out that the problem is if you are trying to use the 3rd tuner. I was able to reproduce the problem by recording two programs then changing to another channel. If I canceled one of the recordings I was then able to tune the channel it was complaining about.

Called up tivo and they are shipping me a replacement. I really suspect this is a software issue but I'll take the replacement all the same.

Brian


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

This is why some of us recommend waiting 90 days to upgrade. Always better to run the TiVo through its paces to make sure everything works 100%.


----------



## bwperez (Jan 4, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> This is why some of us recommend waiting 90 days to upgrade. Always better to run the TiVo through its paces to make sure everything works 100%.


Yes, I really should have waited... but I was impatient. Fortunately Tivo didn't call me out on the harddrive upgrade.


----------



## bwperez (Jan 4, 2005)

I figured I'd let people know that my replacement Tivo works great. No issues at all. Maybe it wasn't a software problem.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

Had the same problem - got my replacement - hope it was *just* the drive or power supply.


----------

